# New 826OXE loses its fuel shutoff knob on 1st pass!



## jaymoussy (Nov 23, 2014)

Careful out there... my brand new 826 lost its fuel shutoff knob on the 2nd pass, on the way back towards the garage!

Once I realized it was missing, I went back over my tracks and found it, screw and all. There is a captive plastic cover to the screw head securing the screw, it looks like.
It probably was not screwed very tight.

In my 9 inches the snow, with a *wet bottom layer*, here on Cape Cod, this new 826 chocked twice, with a full "chimney" of snow lump. 
Not the best of snow to work with.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

You know I just can not picture that machine in me weee little head. post a pic so I can have a looksee into that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> You know I just can not picture that machine in me weee little head. post a pic so I can have a looksee into that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


We know what you mean Todd-


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I drew this one from memory. :icon_whistling:










Did you have your "ACS" turned "ON" ?? It just the plastic bulge on the top of the auger housing that's supposed to let some snow bypass the impeller to prevent clogs. :icon-hgtg:
Anti-clogging system (ACS) - prevents clogging and maximizes impeller speed and velocity

Might want to augment that ACS with an impeller mod  http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...larence-impeller-kit-best-mod-snowblower.html

.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

^^^ Amen that mod rarely lets them clog up..... easy enough to whip out in an hour.


----------



## jaymoussy (Nov 23, 2014)

I am in the middle of fixing a computer gone batty, so, I do not have time to figure out if you are making fun of me or not...!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Drew from memory, no. Making fun of PS93.

On the ACS, yes. It's just the plastic bulge.

Impeller mod, no. It works well to cure what you're experiencing.

Problem with hardware or software ??


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> You know I just can not picture that machine in me weee little head. post a pic so I can have a looksee into that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


Here is what the machine looks like.
BTW- I checked my uel shut off and all is good.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Along with the impeller mod - you might try spraying it down occasionally with this stuff

Robot Check


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or fluid film :icon_whistling:


----------

